# Bad news - no breakthrough in batt technology for a while



## Silver (22/1/15)

Hi all

I read this article this morning on TechCentral
Was quite interesting

Deloitte did some sort of study on battery technology and basically they say that it is unlikely we will see any commercially available major breakthroughs for the next three years.

Although the study was done on smartphone batteries, I assume it applies to vaping too

Here is the link to the article
http://www.techcentral.co.za/phone-batteries-in-search-of-a-breakthrough/53812/

PS
I found the chirp at the end of the article quite interesting:
"The report notes that internal combustion engine vehicles, of which there are more than a billion in use, still use 12V lead-acid batteries whose fundamental design is more than 100 years old."

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Yiannaki (22/1/15)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> I read this article this morning on TechCentral
> Was quite interesting
> ...



This is an interesting find @Silver 

Perhaps somewhere out there, a mad vaping scientist is working on a way to vape his 0.0001 OHM build and has the skills to make it happen

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (22/1/15)

The problem with any statement like this is that it is made without the knowledge of every study/experiment being done on what is arguably the biggest problem for technology at this point: portable power supplies. So I think we are on the verge of at least one of these experiments paying off in a big way.

For example:
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/...ene-pom-poms-could-be-key-to-better-batteries

And that's just one that popped up this week. I've seen many theoretical papers and even practical testing done with various things. Very soon someone will crack it as there are just too many brilliant minds working on this problem 

As for normal car batteries, it's because cars don't need anything more - except electrical cars, and they are in the same boat as all other technology which means even more people are looking into improving batteries

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (22/1/15)

I think this http://revolution-green.com/ryden-dual-carbon-battery/ can be considered a breakthrough, though the batteries probably won't see commercial shelves for a while.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UnholyMunk (22/1/15)

I was reading this article that there was development being done at MIT on a battery that works like a capacitor (a super capacitor) that will charge in like 20 seconds but hold the same amount of charge as a normal battery. - http://web.mit.edu/erc/spotlights/ultracapacitor.html

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## free3dom (22/1/15)

Very interesting stuff @zadiac + @UnholyMunk 

There is just so much research going into creating a better battery that I'm sure there will be something very soon 

@Silver, great thread (as usual). Keeping an eye on battery technology will be very interesting and we can keep all the info in a single location

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (22/1/15)

Interesting feedback - thanks

I think what the article was saying was that it is unlikely something revolutionary will be _commercially available _within 3 years.

So I do agree that many "einstein moments" are probably happening in labs - but I guess from lab to commercial shelf can take a while...

I think a major battery breakthrough will be a wonderful thing...

Imagine a current sized smartphone that doesnt need charging for a month!

Or a single 18650 sized vaping battery that does the same. 

Would be really cool.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## free3dom (22/1/15)

Silver said:


> Interesting feedback - thanks
> 
> I think what the article was saying was that it is unlikely something revolutionary will be _commercially available _within 3 years.
> 
> ...



Depends on the type of einstein moment 

Some guys are working on some very sci-fi type stuff, and those will definitely not have commercial viability any time soon (maybe 5-10 years). But with the urgency there are also a lot of people working on improving know technologies, as well as working with stuff that are already commercially viable, just not for this particular application.

I just don't like predictions because they are based on statistical data which, by definition, does NOT include the einstein moments 

Here's hoping they are wrong and we get batteries that last a month on a charge

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (22/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Depends on the type of einstein moment
> 
> Some guys are working on some very sci-fi type stuff, and those will definitely not have commercial viability any time soon (maybe 5-10 years). But with the urgency there are also a lot of people working on improving know technologies, as well as working with stuff that are already commercially viable, just not for this particular application.
> 
> ...



Agreed - and when they are available, I will take 10 - one for each device and one spare.
Now we talking!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (22/1/15)

Silver said:


> Agreed - and when they are available, I will take 10 - one for each device and one spare.
> Now we talking!



Good stuff...I'll reserve 10 too 
Now we just need an einstein to fulfill our pre-pre-orders

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fickie (30/1/15)

There's also this:

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2014/10/141013090449.htm

From a guy that has a solid background (co inventor of the lithium battery made popular by Sony apparently) not really capacity driven but lasts way, way, way longer in charge cycles and is much faster than lithium polymer charge times. I seem to remember they might be within the 3 year mark but I'm to lazy to read it again.

Portable power my new pet hate since the invention of the smartphone. One device to rule them all is just a pipe dream until there is a small size / large capacity solution....

Nice finds posted in here BTW, its also become my pet hobby to read up on power related matters of course load shedding spurs it on as well, thank you.

Regards,
Rafiq

PS. Wish I could post a whatsapp vid I have on my phone here. Basically depicts South Africans daily lives with small combustion engine driven generators on all our electrical devices. I like the one where the waiter pulls out the speed point and the engine sputters and he pulls out what looks like a usb memory stick but is actually a small petrol can LOL.

PM me cell numbers and I'll forward you it. Or you know how to post it here....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (30/1/15)

That is an awesome discovery. Hope it will be commercialized soon.

PS. I saw that video....lol


----------



## WHeunis (30/1/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> I was reading this article that there was development being done at MIT on a battery that works like a capacitor (a super capacitor) that will charge in like 20 seconds but hold the same amount of charge as a normal battery. - http://web.mit.edu/erc/spotlights/ultracapacitor.html



I think I remember that one, btw...
I just remember some months ago reading about research breakthrough in replacing the GRAPHITE center of the battery (anode), with some nanotube titanium voodoo ... or something like that...

Basically just that it can charge faster, and release power better/faster/stronger without compromising/damaging the anode.

Somewhere I also remember some amount of reading in how nanofiber materials will increase the surface area inside a battery, and with proper research and such, is likely to hold 1000x the charge that current batteries can hold.


FOUND IT!: http://spectrum.ieee.org/nanoclast/...ies-can-charge-to-near-maximum-in-two-minutes


----------



## phanatik (30/1/15)

One Word. Graphene.


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (30/1/15)

Imagine a spec of nuclear reactive material in its own closed unit, the size of an 18650 battery like a miniature fukushima or medupi.in the palm of your hands 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## JakesSA (30/1/15)

LiPo is starting to make its way into vaping now, should already improve capacity and max discharge.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (30/1/15)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Imagine a spec of nuclear reactive material in its own closed unit, the size of an 18650 battery like a miniature fukushima or medupi.in the palm of your hands
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !



Imagine that baby venting!


----------



## free3dom (31/1/15)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Imagine a spec of nuclear reactive material in its own closed unit, the size of an 18650 battery like a miniature fukushima or medupi.in the palm of your hands
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !



That's not that far off 

http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/fuel_cell_technology

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fuel_cell


----------



## free3dom (25/2/15)

An Israeli company created battery tech that charges from 0 to 100% in 60 seconds 
Not sure how well it will do with high drain batteries...let's hope that soon we will have some _speedy_ smurfs 

Source article (one of them anyway) 
Pay attention to the amount of amps the charger pushes to fill the battery up that quickly


----------

